# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Gal Ferreira Yates

## Polyneikos

Gal Ferreira Yates,  η νέα γυναικα του Dorian Yates,από την Βραζιλία   :01. Mr. Green: 
Aγωνιζόταν στην κατηγορία Figure και από εδω και πέρα στην κατηγορία  Phusique

----------


## ελμερ

Αγαλμα....... :02. Shock:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## vagg

και εμεις πετρα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ελμερ

Κρυβε λογια..... :01. Wink:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

απτο λαιμο κ κατω κατι λεει..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

κατηγορια γαριδα...

----------


## sobral

όπως τα είπατε. Από τη μέση και κάτω τούμπανο αλλά ο Ντόριαν την έχει παραφουσκώσει στο άνω μέρος.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## HACKERWALLK3R

Με χαρτοσακούλα θα λέει πολύ άγρια!!!!
Σώμα άψογο.. Μια τέτοια θέλω και εγώ!

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλά ρε ομορφάντρες  :01. Razz: ,δεν εχει και τόσο απαισιο πρόσωπο,απλα έντονα χαρατηριστικά,κρατηστε τις σακούλες σας :01. Razz:

----------


## Blast



----------


## sobral

ε όχι και σακούλα ρε παίδες σιγά. Εμένα με χαλάει η μυϊκότητα του άνω μέρους, το πρόσωπο παλεύεται...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ειναι πολλα τ'αλογα πατριωτη

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενδιαφερουσες φωτογραφίες φίλτατε blast. Στην 2η φωτό δνε πρέπει να είναι αυτή όμως... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## sobral

> ειναι πολλα τ'αλογα πατριωτη


ουυ καλά είσαι...απλά έχουμε δει κ πολύ χειρότερες στο χώρο και σε αυτές τις κατηγορίες ειδικά

----------


## ελμερ

:02. Welcome:

----------


## Blast

Το photoshop φταίει, αυτή είναι.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Το photoshop φταίει, αυτή είναι.


Για αυτην εδω μιλαω,ηταν 2η στην σειρα όταν εκανα το ποστ,σίγουρος;

----------


## HACKERWALLK3R

Ψημενο να κυκλοφορείς μια τέτοια το καλοκαίρι.  
Θα είσαι και πολύ άρχοντας. Θα σε κοιτάνε όλοι και θα σχολιάζουν το κορίτσι.

----------


## Blast



----------


## Blast

Τώρα που την ξανακοιτάζω πρέπει να έκανα λάθος polyneikos.

----------


## Blast



----------


## just chris

ποια ειναι ασχημη ρε μαγκες,πλακα με κανετε!!!!!!!!
εγω θα πω οτι ξερει να διαλεγει ο βρωμογερος,μπραβο!!
ακου ασχημη!!!????!!!!

----------


## warrior s

> ποια ειναι ασχημη ρε μαγκες,πλακα με κανετε!!!!!!!!
> εγω θα πω οτι ξερει να διαλεγει ο βρωμογερος,μπραβο!!
> ακου ασχημη!!!????!!!!


Συμφωνώ, αν εξαιρέσεις το βρωμόγερος!!!  :02. Chinese: 
Εντάξει ρε παιδιά δεν είναι κούκλα αλλά είναι κυκλοφορίσιμη μη λέμε ότι να ναι  :03. Thumb up: . Και έχει και σωματάρα.
 :01. Razz:

----------


## gretyl666

να και μια απο τους αγωνες που δεν βαλατε . :01. Smile:

----------


## morgoth

ο yates ανεβηκε ακομα πιο ψηλα στην εκτιμηση μου  :01. Razz:

----------


## Johnnie77

Η γυναίκα δεν παίζεται απίστευτο κορμί ..Κοινώς κόλαση !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Χυτό όμορφο και θηλυκό κορμί !Κούκλα γενικότερα

----------


## Johnnie77

> Gal Ferreira Yates,  η νέα γυναικα του Dorian Yates,από την Βραζιλία  
> Aγωνιζόταν στην κατηγορία Figure και από εδω και πέρα στην κατηγορία  Phusique
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60539
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60537
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60540
> ...


Φωτιά που δεν σβήνει η άτιμη

----------


## Johnnie77

> 


Κορμάρα!!!!

----------

